# CI Volunteer applying as CIC



## Murphy (29 Oct 2010)

Hi there,

Question - I am currently volunteering as a CI volunteer with my local Army cadet corps. My application is in for the CIC.

The question is  - as a volunteer - what do folks recommend when addressing Officers? Would I address them as Sir - Capt. etc?

As a general sign of respect?? 

Thank you.


----------



## Northalbertan (29 Oct 2010)

I would address them as Sir, or Ma'am.  If you are going to be an officer cadet soon  you will need to get in the habit of doing so anyway.   ;D


----------



## PuckChaser (29 Oct 2010)

Murphy said:
			
		

> The question is  - as a volunteer - what do folks recommend when addressing Officers? Would I address them as Sir - Capt. etc?



Lead by example. If your cadets see you addressing the officers the way they should be, they will emulate you.


----------



## Neill McKay (31 Oct 2010)

Murphy said:
			
		

> The question is  - as a volunteer - what do folks recommend when addressing Officers? Would I address them as Sir - Capt. etc?



When speaking to one, sir or ma'am is appropriate.  In the CF it's not usual to address an officer by rank alone, e.g. you would not normally say "Good morning, Captain".  When starting a conversation with an officer if would be normal to say something like "Captain Bloggins, can I talk to you about..." or something along those lines.


----------

